# Favorite Recording of Dvořák's 6th Symphony?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

What is your favorite recording of Dvořák's sixth symphony? I am of course using the modern numbering for the symphonies (i.e. the "New World Symphony" is No. 9).

Feel free to elaborate on why a particular recording appeals or does not.

Thanks.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

haziz said:


> What is your favorite recording of Dvořák's sixth symphony?


Kertesz/LSO - great recording!! beautifully played, excellent sound...This is a highlight of Kertesz/LSO great complete set, along with #8....an all-time favorite...
Excellent clarity and balance - lovely, clear woodwind work, special kudos to the LSO low brasses who handle these soloistic parts with great skill and accuracy....


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Heck148 said:


> Kertesz/LSO - great recording!! beautifully played, excellent sound...This is a highlight of Kertesz/LSO great complete set, along with #8....an all-time favorite...
> Excellent clarity and balance - lovely, clear woodwind work, special kudos to the LSO low brasses who handle these soloistic parts with great skill and accuracy....


Fully agreed. - On my list of most loved recordings I find additionally some live recording with Kubelik and the Bavarian RSO from 1981 (with a very fine Sinfonietta):










Isn't it just wonderful, how Dvorak unfolded the first movement from its gentle beginning to the first tutti? Only equalled by Brahms # 2 imho.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kertesz/LSO -and Staatskapelle Berlin/ Otmar Suitner are my top favourites.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I like lots so hard to choose. Chung, Rowicki, Neumann, Belohlavek, Anguelov, etc. The last one I played is one I often return to and that's Dohnanyi (his 7-9 are terrific too). I agree with Heck about Kertesz too (even though he's usually wrong :lol. His 6th and 8th are really good. Getting the woodwinds to sound clear and uncluttered is always a challenge but Dohnanyi (and the others I mentioned) all do that. Special shout out to Colin David's live LSO recording too, for someone who gets that inner detail spot-on. Dohnanyi also really gets the pacing right. Rush this, or have it plodding, and it comes across very badly (try Valek to hear how badly it can be done).

Btw there's an older symphony 6 thread here.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Philidor said:


> Isn't it just wonderful, how Dvorak unfolded the first movement from its gentle beginning to the first tutti? Only equalled by Brahms # 2 imho.


Dvorak 6 is often compared with Brahms 2 - both are in D major, generally bright, sunny, even happy - both composers in their more upbeat mood....


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Merl said:


> ... I agree with Heck about Kertesz too (even though he's usually wrong :lol.


What!! NEVER!! lol!! :lol:


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Heck148 said:


> Dvorak 6 is often compared with Brahms 2 - both are in D major, generally bright, sunny, even happy - both composers in their more upbeat mood....


That's certainly right. However, just the way to the first tutti is in a remarkable way similar ... imho.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

.......................


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Surprised no-one mentioned Ancerl (1966, CPO) yet, neither here or in the older thread.
Great performance, as to be expected from this team.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Dvořák: Symphony No. 6

James Gaffigan, Luzerner Sinfonieorchester


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

It's hard to find, but if you can, this entire cycle is amazing, and the recordings of the 4th 5th and 6th in my opinion are the best interpretations out there. I usually go for Suitner for the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd, Anguelov for the 4th 5th and 6th, Levine or Neumann for the 7th, Mackerras for the 8th and 9th. Bernstein also does a great 9th with the NY Phil.


----------

